
Russian Gov Owned Lab Most Likely Built Custom Intrusion Tools for TRITON Attack - mzs
https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-research/2018/10/triton-attribution-russian-government-owned-lab-most-likely-built-tools.html
======
mzs
"Saudi petrochemical plant"

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/poten...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/potentially-deadly-malware-used-in-saudi-industrial-hack-likely-came-
from-russia-researchers-
say/2018/10/23/8a41336a-d6d5-11e8-83a2-d1c3da28d6b6_story.html)

